# cheap flooring for portable garage (outdoors)



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*How about this.....*

Try a dirt floor!!! Dig a trench around it and trench a path down hill, works great!! Did this before!! Or maybe just build yourself a couple of walls made out of pressure treated lumper and lay them down on the ground after you level it out perfectly. From my calculations it will cost you .60 per sq. ft. :yes:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"Again, going cheap is my priority, but also i want to do it correctly to ensure longevity." 
This is a good example of a construction oxymoron.
Ron


----------



## bizgravy (Jul 29, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> "Again, going cheap is my priority, but also i want to do it correctly to ensure longevity."
> This is a good example of a construction oxymoron.
> Ron


Not necessarily.

It doesn't have to be expensive to last a long time, but thanks for the pointless response!!


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Come on now..... .60 a square foot isn't expensive is it?? I guess cheap and low cost are realitive to the amount you think is cheap. To me 3.00 per square foot is expensive for painting, but, it might be a good deal for someone else. How much do you want to spend?? Figure out what the budget will allow. My way with panels laying down will cost around 100 bucks. Guess you could think green and pick up some stuff off the curb when you see it. Go to the dump and see what they have there. Thats what we do in Wisconsin. Slow but steady here!!:jester:


----------



## bizgravy (Jul 29, 2007)

localtradesman said:


> Come on now..... .60 a square foot isn't expensive is it?? I guess cheap and low cost are realitive to the amount you think is cheap. To me 3.00 per square foot is expensive for painting, but, it might be a good deal for someone else. How much do you want to spend?? Figure out what the budget will allow. My way with panels laying down will cost around 100 bucks. Guess you could think green and pick up some stuff off the curb when you see it. Go to the dump and see what they have there. Thats what we do in Wisconsin. Slow but steady here!!:jester:



No, $100 is definitely in my budget, and i thank you for your suggestion!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ContainerBob (Nov 8, 2007)

I was researching the same info today. I want to put a 24x40 floor between to cargo containers. I found some plastic locking ones for 3.50-9.50 per foot. The inexpensive way I am leaning toward is level dirt,plastic vapor barrier,sand,2x4s and painted osb sheets. I would lay the 2x4s flat on the sand and screw the osb into them every 4 feet. If one rots out, I can spend the $10 and replace that panel. When I have to move the floor, just unscrew it and put it in the trailer.
1-lay the 2x4 in 7 40 foot strips
2-fill in between 2x4s with sand or dirt.
3-attatch OSB.

I think painting (marine paint?) the OSB and 2x4s will help preserve the wood for a while anyway. Thoughts?

30 4x8 osb @10=$300
280 ft 2x4 @0.15=$42


----------



## bizgravy (Jul 29, 2007)

ContainerBob......i was actually thinking the same thing.......exactly the same thing. I live near the beach so i could even collect my own sand; i wouldn't need that much. What thickness OSB would you use, .5in? It seems like you would get a little flex in between the 2x4 at 4 ft apart? Maybe not....i'm not sure how rigid OSB is......i know it's under $10 for a 4 x 8 x 1/2 though, and that's mighty doable.........any other thoughts on this?


----------



## ContainerBob (Nov 8, 2007)

I was thinking of 3/4 osb. I don't think the flex would matter too much. I was going with sand so that I could easily bring the filling to the top of the 2x4s. I think when I drive my trucks on it you would be passes all the weight to the sand. If you get a sheet with a little bounce after a while, I envision unscrewing it and putting some more sand.

Other thoughts - the only down side I read about with OSB is the swelling when wet. So I think LOTS of paint and keep it try from ground moisture. I am planning a roof over mine, so only spills should get it wet.

The stuff at duradeckmats.com is really interesting, but is is 3.5-7.5/sf. I am still brainstorming on this one. 
Bob


----------



## bizgravy (Jul 29, 2007)

right on......mine too would be covered, but i think i would paint as well. And i certainly won't be doing anything but walking on my floor. Thanks for the ideas, and keep them coming.......but i think i'm liking what i'm hearing.


----------

